# You've just gotta hear this sermon! (suggestions)



## blhowes (Sep 12, 2009)

I just bought an mp3 player and an FM transmitter so I could listen to sermons in the car. While I figure out how to work them, I thought I'd ask for sermon suggestions. What sermon or sermon series have you listened to (or preached) that fits the category - "You've just GOTTA hear this sermon".


----------



## Webservant (Sep 12, 2009)

Aisquith Presbyterian Church Sermons (How to Afflict Those Who Mourn - Dale Ralph Davis)
Job 3: 1-26


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 12, 2009)

It would be hard for me to pick one bc all of my pastor's sermons are great!  Here is a link to his sermons.


----------



## Turtle (Sep 12, 2009)

*Good Idea*

Hope the FM transmitter works good. I have too much bleed through where I live so I end up burning CDs. Enjoy the hour commute now!

Ian Paisley has many good ones.
SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Dr. Ian R. K. Paisley

Would not want to miss this one on Ecclesiastes, by Edward Crawford:

The Vantage Point

I'm looking forward to this thread.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 12, 2009)

I would say that the last sermon of Rev. Eric Fennema is a must-listen. You can find the link here, along with the background.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 12, 2009)

Paris Reidhead's "Ten Shekels and a Shirt" is the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 12, 2009)

If you like Alistair Begg , he's got a great number of mp3s for free download on the Truth for Life site


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 12, 2009)

Tim Keller's series on the prodigal sons...

The Prodigal God


----------



## KSon (Sep 12, 2009)

"_The Unequaled Greatness of The Son of God_"--Arturo Azurdia III
Spirit Empowered Preaching


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Sep 12, 2009)

John Piper "If my word abides in you" 
If My Words Abide in You :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library
hands down.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently listened to Art Arzurdia III's sermon series
"The Vitality Of The Spirit" 
Spirit Empowered Preaching
for a second time and I think I loved it more this time than I did 3 years ago when I first listened to it.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, everybody, for your suggestions thus far - 

If you ever want a good challenge, try going to the list of sermons for Dale Ralph Davis or Dr. Ian R. K. Paisley and choosing just one from each list. I did it, and I think I made good choices, but it was challenging, for sure!



Turtle said:


> Hope the FM transmitter works good. I have too much bleed through where I live so I end up burning CDs.


I haven't tested the FM transmitter out yet, but the Belkin Transmitter I bought has a site that helps you choose the best FM frequency to use for a given zip code. We'll see how well they did.


Turtle said:


> Would not want to miss this one on Ecclesiastes, by Edward Crawford: The Vantage Point.


I couldn't find the mp3 for this (the link is to a video of the sermon). From the description, looks like a good, practical sermon.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 13, 2009)

Chuck Vuolo at sermonaudio.com has done an excellent series on "How God Guides us". There are just over a dozen sermons in the series and they are excellent. http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=390417324

Should they ever appear in print I will pre-order the book. I started transcribing the second sermon but ran out of steam.

Chuck in these sermons is spot on, with a wonderful mastery of the scriptures. If anyone else has transcripts please PM me.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 13, 2009)

I recently listened to Sinclair Ferguson on Ephesians, it was quite wonderful and I would highly recommend.
Sinclair Ferguson Midweek Audio: Series in Ephesians // Park Cities Presbyterian Church


----------



## cpomann (Sep 13, 2009)

Listened to this sermon by Dan Cozart of Grace Baptist Church, Tyler, Texas this morning upon awakening. I have been blessed through the years by many of his messages.


----------



## jason d (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are a couple I've suggested from the last Resolved Conference:

# Blessed Bankruptcy

* Steve Lawson

# Who’s Really at Work?

* C.J. Mahaney

# Blessed Purity

* Steve Lawson

# God’s Sovereignty Over Satan’s Fall

* John Piper

# A Biblical Strategy For Fighting Sexual Sin

* Rick Holland

# The Troubled Soul

* C.J. Mahaney

# How Sin Serves the Glory of Christ

* John Piper


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 14, 2009)

> I would say that the last sermon of Rev. Eric Fennema is a must-listen. You can find the link here, along with the background.



The link to the church doesn't seem to work...

Any alternate paths?


----------



## tlharvey7 (Sep 14, 2009)

i would go to sermonaudio.com and listen to Voddie Baucham (especially a sermon called "table of nations") and also listen to Paul Washer.
the great thing about sermon audio is that you can search for subjects, specific speakers and specific books of the bible.
have fun!


----------



## blhowes (Sep 14, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > I would say that the last sermon of Rev. Eric Fennema is a must-listen. You can find the link here, along with the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might just be a server problem. Works ok for me.

-----Added 9/14/2009 at 08:03:16 EST-----

I really appreciate all the responses. With all the excellent sermons to choose from, now I've got the challenging task of deciding which to listen to first, second, third etc. (look at all the suggestions, and tell me its an easy task).


----------



## Michael (Sep 14, 2009)

I was blessed to hear a sermon yesterday that I would instantly put into this category. It was by Brian Dempsey on the dangerous consequences of ungodly decisions (based upon Lot in Gen 13, 18, 19). Exceptional!

You should be able to find it here or here when it becomes available in the next week or so.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2009)

It's pretty remarkable what is available to us these days.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Sep 14, 2009)

i agree with Pastor Ivan... it is amazing what we have access to today. 
i have the ability to enjoy a couple sermons a day while i work
but i think this access has it's downside as well. 
maybe this is a discussion for a different thread...


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 14, 2009)

Joe Morecraft's series on A Godly Marriage.


----------



## discipulo (Sep 14, 2009)

*G K Beale *sermons are saturated in Redemptive History, great depth 

Reformed Sermons and Lectures by G.K. Beale

I greatly recommend 

*Nelson Kloosterman *

With Open Ears and Open Hearts: Facing Challenges for Sermon Listening Today 

precisely on listening to sermons or the 

*Natural Law and the Two Kingdoms in the Thought of Herman Bavinck*

(I know this may be controversial but no one matches the amplitude of the reformed thought of Bavinck, in my opinion)

Auxesis.net - Reformed Church Leadership Training Resources


----------



## blhowes (Sep 15, 2009)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> John Piper "If my word abides in you"
> If My Words Abide in You :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library
> hands down.


I listened to part of this on the way to work this morning. Interesting sermon introduction! My ride to work is around 20 minutes and for the first 19 minutes or so I noticed he was just quoting from the scriptures, without adding in his thoughts. I thought that was an interesting way to do a sermon and tried (unsuccessfully) to follow his train of thought. I found out after around 19 minutes, as I was driving into the parking lot, that he'd been quoting those passages from memory. At that point he started speaking of the importance of scripture memory. Now that I've heard the introduction, I look forward to hearing the rest.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 15, 2009)

Anything Paul Washer, Art Azurdia, or Al Martin. To be more specific if you just want a few from each: Washer's _Ten Indictments Against the Church_, Azurdia's _Vitality of the Spirit_ and Revelation series, and Martin's _Warning to Professing Christians_


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 15, 2009)

I would look at the podcasts from John Piper, Matt Chandler, Mark Driscoll, or CJ Mahaney.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Sep 16, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Repre5entYHWH said:
> 
> 
> > John Piper "If my word abides in you"
> ...



i know, it was very encouraging and mind blowing.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 16, 2009)

Listen to all 66 of Mark Dever's Overview Sermons of each Book of the Bible. They are all excellent.


----------



## dr_parsley (Sep 17, 2009)

tlharvey7 said:


> i agree with Pastor Ivan... it is amazing what we have access to today.
> i have the ability to enjoy a couple sermons a day while i work
> but i think this access has it's downside as well.
> maybe this is a discussion for a different thread...



What downside are you thinking of Thomas?


----------



## mparkerfd20 (Sep 17, 2009)

Matt Chandler's Series on Repentance is great. I just listened to it yesterday.

Repent 1: A Jealous God
http://hv.thevillagechurch.net/reso...A_MattChandler_RepentancePt01-AJealousGod.mp3

Repent 2: Good Guilt
http://hv.thevillagechurch.net/reso...AAA_MattChandler_RepentancePt02-GoodGuilt.mp3

Repent 3: Repent or Perish
http://hv.thevillagechurch.net/reso...SAAA_MattChandler_LukePt28-RepentOrPerish.mp3


----------



## tlharvey7 (Sep 18, 2009)

it's just that there are some truths of God, conveyed in sermons, that should cause us to reflect, rejoice, mourn, even tremble... but i admit that there are times when i yawn.
i know that sounds horrible... here is a trite example: it's like when you reminis about those old episodes of "lost in space" .i remember waiting, watching for the weekly episode to finally come on. (especially cliff hangers!)
now i own the DVD's and never watch them. i guess the warning here is to not become complacent about these things... and that nothing can ever replace meeting on the Lord's day to hear a godly preacher expound the Word of God
does this make any sense?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you considered an audiobook?,There is a great version of my favorite book (next to my NASB/ESV) "The Sovereignty of God" by A.W Pink,They did a real nice job with it and yes,it's the unabridged/unedited version,I am currently listening to an audiobook version of "The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination" by Loraine Boettner-(another life changing book!)

Here's the link and if I recall you can order Pink's book from itunes as a easy download for about 10 bucks and Boettner's which is a bit more raw in audio quality is free from SermonAudio (a tremendous resource)
A.W. Pink: The Sovereignty of God (audio book, MP3, CD) - christianaudio.com


----------



## Mark Hettler (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty much every sermon John Piper has ever preached is available in MP3 format at www.desiringgod.org.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Sep 19, 2009)

Anything by my pastor is excellent. We are a very fortunate congregation. River Hills Community Church--Janesville, WI

Actually, if you're only going to listen to one sermon of his, listen to his"Joyous Grief" sermon about God's sovereignty and suffering. It's probably his trademark sermon. Go to the page that lists our pastors and you'll see it.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's another great teaching by Morecraft.

Women Civil Magistrates


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh yeah! Add MacArthur's Knowing and Doing God's Will. It's great.


----------



## Neplusultra (Sep 19, 2009)

*Trial: Marriage & Men by Pastor Mark Driscoll* (made my head explode)
Mars Hill Church | Trial | Marriage and Men

*Jesus: Equal with God by Dr. John Piper* (very well done, powerful)
Jesus: Equal with God :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library

*The Search for Absolutes in a Pluralistic Society by Dr. Ravi Zacharias* (fun philosophical series)
Radio Archives List - Ravi Zacharias International Ministries


----------

